# Breeding Cordyas



## Crazycalamari (Jul 7, 2011)

in my 20 gal tank I have 2 cories that have bred in the past, but the little guys were always eaten by my endlers. has anyone found a good technique to successfully isolate and feed the fry?


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

pull the eggs and hatch them artificially in a bare tank with no other inhabitants..
temp of 80 degrees F....sponge filter...meth blue..


----------

